# Wi-Fi Issues with ICS



## magnusvisel (Aug 25, 2012)

Device: T-Mobile Galaxy SII SGH-T989 (hercules)
ROM: Cyanogenmod 9 stable

I am trying to connect to an open network at college.
The phone connects fine most of the time, but it drops actual internet connectivity after a few minutes. The Wifi icon stays blue, and there is no indication of a drop at all.
None of my other devices (Laptop and Nexus 7) do this, and I am confused as to the cause.
When my phone loses internet connectivity, it also cannot ping the gateway, and cannot be pinged from my laptop. Android, however, shows no indication of a wifi malfunction.

The network is open and can be connected to at times, so encryption is not the issue. I have registered my MAC address with the school's system.

This is only an issue with the open and secure networks that the school provides, and when using my laptop as a wireless hotspot, the wifi works fine.

I have tried a factory reset, taking the battery out for 10 minutes, rebooting many times, and turning the wifi off and on (this sometimes works).

I really need the wifi to start working soon.

Any thoughts or solutions?


----------

